# Chevy Diesels



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok I need some feed back on the Duramax, I have heard they have issues with the injectors going bad at 80k range. I was wondering if that was a certain year or just all of them? Has any one had issues with this. We are going to go look at one in the morning. I will check back asap. Thanks. 4walls


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I know they went to a "finer" fuel filter to catch smaller particles. I'm not sure what years were effected. A guy I work with has an '03 or '04 and he received a recall letter. They replaced the fuel filter and extended the injecter warranty on his. I have an '06 and have not heard of the injector problem.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am pretty sure the injector problem was on the LB7. There is a member or two around that has one and I can't recall any problems. You might want to check out "The Diesel Place". There is is tons of info there.

Fire44 is our resident Chevy salesperson and if you have a specific vehicle that you are looking at, he might run the VIN for you. If you send him a bottle of Makers Mark.....Just kidding....

I have a 2006 LLY and I love it. I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax.

Happy shopping!

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Remember that GM has a powertrain warranty, which includes the injectors, to 5 years / 100,000 miles, so keep that in mind when shopping used vehicles. I don't know how long they've been using them, but GM uses Bosch injection systems, which are used in all kinds of vehicles world-wide.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have had mine now for abour 15 months just turned 20K and have had no problems,

Mine is an 06 with a standard warrenty, but I took the 6/90K power train extended just in case.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe they warranteed the Fuel Injectors on the LB7 for 200K miles. If that is the vintage your thinking about purchasing check into that. Besides those years the fuel injectors have been fine.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

It is the LB7 with injector 'issues' (01 thru the 1st half of 04). There is a special policy to warrantee the injectors for 7 years or200K under certain circumstances.

Mine truck has 140k miles, original injectors, no issues.

A 'Vin Check" on the Diesel Place will reveal the trucks warrantee history. If it has gone through a set or two of injectors, I would pass.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

My father has an 06 GMC duramax and has had not issues at all with the truck.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you need a Vin Check...IM me the VIN and I will be happy to do it for you...If you want to send me the Makers Mark......


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks We ran the vin. number and it has had the injectors changed as a warranty item. We went ahead and bought it. So far we love it. the test will be this weekend if the rain holds off we are taking out the camper to try it.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

"I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."

Hmmmmmmmm.
You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/money+...8af013f4333.htm


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

White Buffalo said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?
[/quote]
Nothing obviously.........we had this debate probably a year ago on here about the same video.

Steve


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

funny video.







It is the first I had heard about a heat problem. My parents tow a three horse trailer fully loaded with living quarters that mom keeps fully loaded to







. and they have not had any issues with theirs. Dad pulls a 35' car trailer also with a 40 ford coupe in it and still swears by it. So I took the big plunge and the real test is tonight when we hook up to pull out. Cant wait. I think it will be fine. We are only pulling up 3 long grades about 2 miles or less long. This is our worst trip for hills of the year. I think it will be fine. At least I hope so.







Have a good weekend.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?
[/quote]
Nothing obviously.........we had this debate probably a year ago on here about the same video.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, I remember some of it, mostly being an isolated problem to a specific year and not all of them, plus the fix seemed relatively simple. Was just curious if anything came of the law suite.....


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?
[/quote]
Nothing obviously.........we had this debate probably a year ago on here about the same video.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, I remember some of it, mostly being an isolated problem to a specific year and not all of them, plus the fix seemed relatively simple. Was just curious if anything came of the law suite.....
[/quote]

The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.

Scott


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?
[/quote]
Nothing obviously.........we had this debate probably a year ago on here about the same video.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, I remember some of it, mostly being an isolated problem to a specific year and not all of them, plus the fix seemed relatively simple. Was just curious if anything came of the law suite.....
[/quote]

The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.

Scott
[/quote]

Has overheating been a concern in the newest Duramax, as well?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With all the miles I drove pulling the 31FQBHS thru 110-120 degee temps this summer, temp guage climbed a little once. On 17 from Presscott to Scottsdale. What overheating problem with the Duramax









John


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Bull Elk said:


> "I really don't think you will hear the complaints about the Duramax."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You may want to watch this, before you sign on the line. Funny video. Enjoy, with sound
> ...


Whatever happened with the law suit anyway?
[/quote]
Nothing obviously.........we had this debate probably a year ago on here about the same video.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, I remember some of it, mostly being an isolated problem to a specific year and not all of them, plus the fix seemed relatively simple. Was just curious if anything came of the law suite.....
[/quote]

The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.

Scott
[/quote]

Has overheating been a concern in the newest Duramax, as well?
Thanks,
Rich
[/quote]

The problem was with the LLY series engine produced from mid 04 through early 06. there were several changes made to the engine from the LB7 series that produced more heat. The debate has centered around what exactly is "overheating" there is a mountain of debate on the subject. Personally I think that the colling system is deficient. My previous trailer was only 6400# and in 80 degree ambient temperature on flat ground I would get fan enagagement and the subsequent dramatic drop in mileage. Many have fought GM and forced buy backs and went on to an LBZ with no problems. 
I had towed my old trailer several times from MI to FL in the summer and winter and NEVER once had the fan engage while towing with 3 diffrent 5.3 1/2 ton gassers. 
The fix for the LLY is easy enough to do, it just kind of hacks me off that I have to modify a $45,000 truck to do the job.

Scott


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.

Scott*

Scott,

I thought the same - all the time and money put into the video seemed excessive when the modification kit is not expensive and would not take long to install. Definitely cheaper than spending all the money in renting a U-haul, fuel and time for the test. The Duramax is a good engine and I don't think this thread should worry or scare anone away from the Duramax.

I have friends that travel cross country with their 5th wheels & Duramax combo and have had no problems.

Rich


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> *The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.
> 
> Scott*
> 
> ...


The guy in the video is the same one that sells the "fix" 
He went to all that effort to prove his point and provide some R&D for his product. His suit against GM was succesful but after lawyers fees and other costs he didnt exactly get rich.

Scott


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> *The suit never moved forward. The man with all of the data had nothing to gain by spending his time and money fighting GM on behalf of others. The fix is reasonably priced and solves the problem, in the end I believe its cheaper to fix it yourself than have to deal with GM.
> 
> Scott*
> 
> ...


The guy in the video is the same one that sells the "fix" 
He went to all that effort to prove his point and provide some R&D for his product. His suit against GM was succesful but after lawyers fees and other costs he didnt exactly get rich.

Scott
[/quote]

OOHHH, so that's the deal!


----------

